# Application haltère



## fousfous (14 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde!

J'ai envie de me lancer dans l'utilisation d'haltères et je voudrai savoir ce que vous me conseillez comme application pour suivre mon utilisation d'haltères a une main.
J'aimerai que ma watch puisse compter les calories consommées comme n'importe quelle activité. Si en plus ça pouvait compter le nombre de nombre de fois ou l'haltère est soulevée ce serait bien aussi! (Évidemment ça suppose de Faire pareil des 2 bras).

Et au pire y a t'il un moyen d'estimer les calories dépensées pour ensuite les rentrer manuellement dans activité?

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2020)

Mis à part https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/fit-haltérophilie/id910646616
Rien d’automatique, c’est plus des programmes d’exercices que tu dois faire


----------



## fousfous (18 Octobre 2020)

Du coup j'utilise activité, j'imagine que c'est beaucoup moins précis que quelque chose de dédié mais faute de mieuxm


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2020)

Cela donne quoi en résultat ?


----------



## fousfous (20 Octobre 2020)

Je saurais pas te dire si les résultats sont fiables, ça ne mesure que les battements et ça multiplie pour te trouver la consommation.


----------

